# HEY, Thanks Ram Board!!!



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw a GC using this over the winter and I tossed up getting some but had a random call from Ram Board earlier this week telling me to look for a sample roll :thumbup:

Thanks Guys! :rockon:

Can't wait to give it the test..


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

You told. Now _everyone's_ going to want a free sample. :whistling:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

What can I say.. people like me :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

We used it recently for the first time. Works very well, but a bit pricey.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

that stuff is crucial. if you think ahead you can re role it up for another project.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

Wtf, why is ram board calling you? Not that a free sample is a bad thing...


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

world llc said:


> Wtf, why is ram board calling you? Not that a free sample is a bad thing...


No clue.. but it was good timing because I've been wanting to try this stuff out, that being said I was already 90% sure this product would become a permanant fixture of my company.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I called them for a free sample and they said no! I went to my supplier and he gave me a roll for free.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

been using this stuff for a while. i saw it in a magazine add once and thought it was worth a shot. there isnt many jobs we dont use it on now.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

My lumbar yard has a knock off that has there name all over it which we use.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Tech Dawg said:


> I saw a GC using this over the winter and I tossed up getting some but had a random call from Ram Board earlier this week telling me to look for a sample roll :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks Guys! :rockon:
> 
> Can't wait to give it the test..


Yeah Todd, I've been wanting to give that stuff a try too. Keep us posted on how it works for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

I had to look this stuff up to see what it is..I guess i have seen it just didn't know it..now I want to know how much?..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

barry1219 said:


> I had to look this stuff up to see what it is..I guess i have seen it just didn't know it..now I want to know how much?..


The rolls are around 3'8"x100'... You can order them from www.stonetooling.com for $50.00

www.ramboard.com


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey fellas, if you haven't tried it before, pm me your company info (name, address etc...) and I'll forward the info to see if I can pull some weight for CT members


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I purchased it direct from Homey Depot for about $50/roll. It works, very well. Problem I have run into is it's rolled up and _very _hard to tape down. If there was a way to reverse roll it to get the "spring" out of it, it would be _much _easier to work with. 

Because it works so well, I will recommend it but the curled up issue is pretty big for me too.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ty guys....I guess it works out to about $.15 per SF..


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Ive been on a few sites where they have laid down ram board on finished flooring. It lasted alot longer than the core flute plastic they usually use.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

If cut it into 4' or 8' sheets and reuse it when I can. It's nice looking stuff.. jeez the only sample I ever got was a 1' x 1' square :laughing:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I saw that Ram has their own tape for it... Is it worth it or I'm assuming you can achieve the same results with a wide roll of masking tape?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

We just use 2" blue tape and tape all edges. You definitely just can't put a couple of pieces of tape here and there...you gotta tape it all. That does suck a little but it works! I dropped a shelf on its corner on a finished oak floor with ram board on top. No damage underneath! We save ours and reuse it.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

overanalyze said:


> Here is our's in action. Didn't get a free roll since I am already use it regularly. I am gonna have to hit me up for the shirt though...


Did you first lay down rosin paper?

Hows fastenals price?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

No the rosin paper was put down on tile early on. Once the hardwood went in the ram board was put down. Fastenal sells to us for about $68 a roll.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

Got my shirt today, thanks RamBoard!!!


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

overanalyze said:


> Here is our's in action. Didn't get a free roll since I am already use it regularly. I am gonna have to hit me up for the shirt though...
> 
> View attachment 77564


This is a great picture! Did you already call in for a shirt?

For everyone else who got sample rolls, please let us know how Ram Board held up on your jobsite. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Ram Board said:


> This is a great picture! Did you already call in for a shirt?
> 
> For everyone else who got sample rolls, please let us know how Ram Board held up on your jobsite. :thumbsup:


Not yet..but will soon. On a big commercial job at UCLA this week and Ram Board is everywhere!!


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Ram Board said:


> This is a great picture! Did you already call in for a shirt?
> 
> For everyone else who got sample rolls, please let us know how Ram Board held up on your jobsite. :thumbsup:


I called they sent out a shirt and a sample but no roll. 
I was hoping to try it on a smaller job before I used it on the house I'm building in a month or so to protect all the hard wood floors.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

country_huck said:


> I called they sent out a shirt and a sample but no roll.
> I was hoping to try it on a smaller job before I used it on the house I'm building in a month or so to protect all the hard wood floors.


Just buy it..it works.. you can't beat it!


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

country_huck said:


> I called they sent out a shirt and a sample but no roll.
> I was hoping to try it on a smaller job before I used it on the house I'm building in a month or so to protect all the hard wood floors.


Sorry about that, Huck. We actually sent the sample roll and the shirt as two separate packages; you should actually receive your sample roll today. Let us know if it doesn't get there.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

overanalyze said:


> No the rosin paper was put down on tile early on. Once the hardwood went in the ram board was put down. Fastenal sells to us for about $68 a roll.


how much! HD use to have it here for about $35 a roll


here ya go quick google search. Its ok panic over thats the 50ft rolls. its $57 for the 100ft rools


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> how much! HD use to have it here for about $35 a roll
> 
> here ya go quick google search. Its ok panic over thats the 50ft rolls. its $57 for the 100ft rools


Wow..still lots cheaper...gonna have to squeeze my salesman..


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

55 bucks and free shipping at homedepot.com


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Ram Board said:


> Sorry about that, Huck. We actually sent the sample roll and the shirt as two separate packages; you should actually receive your sample roll today. Let us know if it doesn't get there.


I got it today thanks I can't wait to try it out. It's hard to find a company with great customer service like yours.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

On a hospital job now, probably about 10k sq ft of ram board on everything, were using it to cover our countertops after installation now too.

Great product, excellent customer service.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My most recent completed Tub Replacement in Camp Hill, Pa. My customers loved that I used the Ram Board product from the front door to the bathroom :clap:
The Swanstone bathtub has a pink tub liner for protection while working and they appreciated that as well!

Thanks again Ram Board! I just ordered a roll from Stone Tooling for upcoming projects.
I also love that its reusable because I'm using some of the pieces from this shown job on my current job!


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are some great pictures! Did Ram Board hold up pretty well for you?

I see you also used it on the stairs, did that take long to do?


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

Ram Board said:


> Those are some great pictures! Did Ram Board hold up pretty well for you?
> 
> I see you also used it on the stairs, did that take long to do?


Man I used my free roll on a month long bathroom gut. We're we had to rip out floor joists and mudset tile. It took a beating an the hardwood floor under it was perfect. Not a scratch. I will be using it from now on.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Is this supposed to work for refrigerators? I slid a refrigerator over some ramboard protecting some hardwood floor and some Pergo flooring. In the past I've rented an air sled for moving refrigerators, but this seemed to work o.k


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> Is this supposed to work for refrigerators? I slid a refrigerator over some ramboard protecting some hardwood floor and some Pergo flooring. In the past I've rented an air sled for moving refrigerators, but this seemed to work o.k


I'm glad Ram Board worked out for you with the refrigerator. Generally, due to the heavy nature of refrigerators and their tendency to have very small wheels, some times those small wheels can cut through Ram Board. Having said that, I would recommend using 2 to 3 layers of Ram Board over the sliding area to be on the safe side. Hope that helps! :thumbsup:



country_huckMan said:


> I used my free roll on a month long bathroom gut. We're we had to rip out floor joists and mudset tile. It took a beating an the hardwood floor under it was perfect. Not a scratch. I will be using it from now on.


Always good to hear that Ram Board stood up to the rigors of a jobsite! I'm not sure if you have been to our new website yet or not, but we now have a few other products to help further protect your jobs and make a good impact on your customer.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

We beat this piece of Ram Board up pretty bad. It took its beating like a man!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> We beat this piece of Ram Board up pretty bad. It took its beating like a man!


Here it is. Upload issues..


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

So ram board would be perfect if they deigned a tape that would hold it down but not hurt the flooring. Blue tape just doesn't seam to hold it down very well. White SW tape will hold it down but after a month good luck getting it all cleaned up. 

It probably needs to be a cloth tape that doesn't leave the adhesive like duct tape, but is durable enough to peel up in one piece after some traffic.


Also a 2 ft roll for countertops would be cool.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

+1 2' rolls.

Also if it laid flatter that would help. Even 3'x8' sheets woule be nicer if the rolls couldnt be redesigned to lay flatter. I did jotice you guys had a nice display at Home Depot, congrats on that!


----------



## astor (Dec 19, 2008)

donerightwyo said:


> So ram board would be perfect if they deigned a tape that would hold it down but not hurt the flooring. Blue tape just doesn't seam to hold it down very well. White SW tape will hold it down but after a month good luck getting it all cleaned up.
> 
> It probably needs to be a cloth tape that doesn't leave the adhesive like duct tape, but is durable enough to peel up in one piece after some traffic.
> 
> ...





ohiohomedoctor said:


> +1 2' rolls.
> 
> Also if it laid flatter that would help. Even 3'x8' sheets woule be nicer if the rolls couldnt be redesigned to lay flatter. I did jotice you guys had a nice display at Home Depot, congrats on that!


 I had used circular saw to cut 2' size when it was rolled-adding some tape to keep it rolled. A giant pipe it is...


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> So ram board would be perfect if they deigned a tape that would hold it down but not hurt the flooring. Blue tape just doesn't seam to hold it down very well. White SW tape will hold it down but after a month good luck getting it all cleaned up.
> 
> It probably needs to be a cloth tape that doesn't leave the adhesive like duct tape, but is durable enough to peel up in one piece after some traffic.
> 
> ...


We are actually in the process of developing a solution for this issue. We've had enough contractors contact us about it where it seems to be a fairly common annoyance. At this point, blue tape is the best solution, but rest assured we will come out with a better product to make it easier for everyone.


----------



## Ram Board (Sep 2, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> +1 2' rolls.
> 
> Also if it laid flatter that would help. Even 3'x8' sheets woule be nicer if the rolls couldnt be redesigned to lay flatter. I did jotice you guys had a nice display at Home Depot, congrats on that!


Sometimes the way the rolls of Ram Board are stored they can develop a curl in the board. Some supply yards have the rolls in areas where there is too much moisture in the air. If the roll you are using does have a curl, you can simply fold the board back on itself forming a slight crease in the board which should allow to lay out flat. Below you will see an image of what I mean. This same technique can be seen in our new Ram Board Commercial at about :18 into the video.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Until ram board comes out with a tape that doesnt hurt the floor, leave any residue, yet holds it down, use gaffers tape. Its what the movie/stage industry uses. Leaves no residue, has a cloth backer, and has a nice strong grip. Comes in every color too!

The brand ive used.

http://www.protapes.com/p264/PRO-GAFF-PREMIUM-GAFFERS/product_info.html


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you guys know they have pieces that are 3' long and you can pull each side and place it around door jambs to protect them? I am thinking about getting some to protect door jamb especially hard wood jambs while you bring in studs or trim in to the house.

http://www.ramboard.com/DoorJamb.php

Saw it at the reno show in Toronto I was at last week.


----------

